
Detecting Phishing with SPF Macros - based2
https://duo.com/labs/tech-notes/detecting-phishing-with-spf-macros
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cblfom/detecting_ph...](https://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/cblfom/detecting_phishing_with_spf_macros/)

